# Non-medicated delivery by choice-why?



## salado (Jan 10, 2005)

I have had two babies and two epidurals. Why should I entertain the possibility of going natural with #3?


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

It's really up to you. If you've had two epidurals and been pleased with your birth experiences, then you probably don't have a good reason to try for a drug-free birth. However, I found that the more educated about birth I become the more I learn towards the midwifery care and drug-free models of birthing.

My main reason for wanting a drug free birth is that interventions often slow down labor, causing more interventions to be employed, which slow down labor even more and putting you at risk for a c-section. I want my body to be able to labor on it's own, at it's own speed. Women's bodies are meant to bear children, and I'm trusting that my body will know what is best (not a doctor or nurse). There are many many other reasons not to choose drugs, which I also agree with but that is my main reason.

A good resource that presents the pros and cons of epidurals as well as a myriad of other birthing choices is Henci Goer's The Thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth. It might help answer your question.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Let me count the ways (and I'll be specific to epidurals since that's where you're coming from)...

The drugs injected into the epidural space do indeed reach the baby, and in a matter of 3 minutes. I think it's a common misconception that an epidural is safe for the baby because the drugs aren't injected into the blood stream, however they are quickly absorbed by the blood vessels surrounding the epidural space. An epidural isn't even supposed to be given too close to the actual birth because it is known that the drugs will then be trapped in the baby's system and his/her immature liver will have to attempt to metabolize them (vs. passing them back out the cord and letting mom do the work). The peak concentration of drugs in the baby's system is supposed to be at approx. 2 hours post administration. You can't know how quickly your baby will be born after receiving an epidural. Here's a list of risks & side effects of the epidural (taken from Kim James' site ):

1. Hypotension (Drop in blood pressure)
2. Urinary Retention and Postpartum Bladder Dysfunction
3. Uncontrollable Shivering
4. Itching of the face, neck and throat
5. Nausea and Vomiting
6. Postpartum Backache
7. Maternal Fever
8. Spinal Headache
9. Uneven, incomplete or nonexistent pain relief
10. Feelings of Emotional detachment
11. Postpartum feelings of regret or loss of autonomy
12. Inability to move about freely on your own
13. Loss of perineal sensation and sexual function

Very Serious and rare risks:

14. Convulsions
15. Respitory paralysis
16. Cardiac arrest
17. Allergic shock
18. Nerve injury
19. Epidural abscess
20. Maternal death

Labor Side Effects:

21. Prolonged First Stage of Labor
22. Increase of malpresentation of baby's head
23. Increased need for Pitocin augmentation
24. Prolonged Second Stage of Labor
25. Decrease in the ability to push effectively
26. Increased liklihood of forceps or vacuum extraction delivery
27. Increased likelihood of needing an episiotomy
28. Increase in cesarean section

Baby Side Effects

29. Fetal distress; abnormal fetal heart rate
30. Drowsiness at birth; poor sucking reflex
31. Poor muscle strength and tone in the first hours.

And I'll add to that list:

32. Increased risk of teenage suicide for the baby
33. Healthiest choice for both me & my baby

So that's where I'm coming from. I'm also happy to have gone through what childbirth is really like, unhindered, for my body. It hurt though - I'll give you that. But still it was amazing and I decided to go forward that way again (and that hurt even worse, and if there's a next time I'll go natural again). I think for me it really comes down to safety for my baby though. When all is said and done that's just where I have to draw the line. Hope this makes sense and didn't sound snotty or anything - it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

love_homebirthing,


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I agree with love_homebirthing.

I guess my take on it is: Epidural by choice: Why??


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Same here.

AmiBeth


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

I really did enjoy feeling birth. There is pain, yes. It overwhelms you and something about it is amazing. How can you stay in tune with your body if parts of it are numb? I want to be in tune with my body when it is doing something amazing.

I don't think we need to convince you unless you believe it something that makes it worth it. I know I do. Four children including twins w/o meds or episiotomy later


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

The reason for me was I wanted birth to be sacred, not to be put in a hospital bed and strapped on down the line for the assembly of dr's and nurses to 'fix' me with.
Yes, I demanded an epidural quite a few times at my homebirth, but I thank GOD that people distracted me or didn't run me to the hospital for one. My birth was perfect with out one! I wouldn't do it any different!

Katie
(Darlene was 9 pounds 6 ounces too..Sorry, had to brag!)


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

All great answers. Sacred, oh yes! Never felt more alive in my life. Didn't want my baby born on drugs, didn't want to be on drugs myself. Wanted to give birth as I concieved, in the comfort and privacy of my own home.


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

" I want to be in tune with my body when it is doing something amazing."

Ditto.


----------



## Jemper (May 2, 2003)

For all the reasons listed above, I have had two unmedicated births and plan a third (very soon)!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

You should have the birth experience that you want. That includes making a truly informed choice -- knowing all the options and possible risks and choosing the path you feel is best.

http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articl...ogyinbirth.asp


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

From what I remember about why I *personally* made the choice, it had to do with early, early bonding ~ eye contact from the child.

To be perfectly honest, it was probably a pride thing for me as well. Those and the fact that the women in my family and many women if my life feel strongly about non-medicated birth where possible.

In retrospect, I think it helped me be proud of my body and somehow enduring the pain of labor helped build my confidence in my strength and then in my confidence as a mother and woman.

Maybe this can happen with epidural ~ I wouldn't be surprised but I can't say.

It would be interesting for you to talk to mothers who have had both.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Oh, that and I knew that interventions tend to create more interventions and on down the road. I really, really wanted a vaginal birth and I was afraid of any interventions that would have hindered that.


----------



## taz925 (Nov 29, 2001)

I will speak from the perspective of having experienced both ways. My first son I had an epi shortly after arriving at the hospital (my before Mothering days!). My son was born many hours later via vacuum after much pushing and a double episiotomy (to get the vacuum on). Second son, totally natural, was at the hospital for two hours before baby was born (arrived in transition) and only pushed a few times. Would I go natural should there be a next time, yes! Why? Because it was better than the first birth, very powerful feeling having pushed him out on my own. I learned alot from the Goer book and Bradley and from Mothering of course.

Doreen


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm going to be giving birth here any day to #3 and ya know, I will probably end up getting a spinal even tho I want a natural birth more!
I had a natural birth with my 1st and I only made it thru due to lots of prayer and a hot hot shower.
My second I had to be induced because my water broke 2 &1/2 weeks early and I had a spinal.
I have to say there was a big difference in the way I reacted to the baby each time.
With my 1st I was much more in tune and careful and willing to sacrifice anything.
It's hard to explain but, there is a difference and I'm sure it has to do with the natural hormone levels that occur during natural birth.
I really want a natural birth again, I'm really going to hang on, but for me, a spinal lasts 2 hours and that's all I needed both times to relax and I just open right up.
If I do get it though, I will get it earlier in the labor (like when I'm at a 4 ro 5) that way it'll wear of by the time I push her out. I like to be in tune and feel what position I need ext when delivering.
Good Luck with your decision, It's a toughie!
Nicole


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I agree with Jenne. I think we don't look at the dangers of having an epidural, if we did, it wouldn't be so popular.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I wanted a natural birth with number 1 because I didn't want to go down "intervention road" well I ended up with a dose of Fentanol, not only was it a joke for pain, but it made me really "out if it" in a bad not good way. I don't remember the early time with my son, but what I do remember isn't happy new mother thoughts. He was the worlds worse nurser, I believe because the drugs were given too close to delivery, in the hospitals defense they didn't realize I was going so fast. He also had some serious liver problems (not newborn jaundice) and Fentanyol is contra indicated if you have liver problems so I believe that made his liver worse.

Dd was drug free, she was alert and an amazing nurser. I also have way more positive memories of her birth.


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

I did take an epidural for the first one. It turned out that I had reached 9 cm by then! But my medwife pushed them through the whole labor until I finally broke down. My labor was over 24 hours long. I didn't like the epidural. I didn't like the numbness. I'm going to try and go natural again, and hopefully, I will succeed this time. I'm considering homebirth, so I guess I'll have to succeed then!

DS was kind of out of it when he was born, and I think it was due to the epidural.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I had an epidural, after 24 hours on pitocin (which I started 40 hours after my water broke.) I decided to take it because I was exhausted from attempting to get labor started, hours and hours of contractions that did not dilate anything.

I didn't like it. I couldn't feel anything below the waist, at all. I couldn't push properly. Urge to push? hah. It was totally terrible. I gave birth on my back, with other people pushing my inert legs into a squat.

I now know that some anaesthesiologists don't give quite such a big dose. Maybe they did this because they knew that they were going to crank up the pit to twice what was normal in that hospital, and because if it didn't work I was going to have a surgical birth. Or because they wanted me to sleep until it was time to push.

My son was not born sleepy, he was alert, but he didn't nurse at birth and didn't latch on properly. It was a huge challenge to get his nursing going. One lactation consultant told me that she has seen that more in long labors with epidurals.

All of which is to say, I would try it without if I were you. Especially on a third birth, it's bound to be shorter and easier, the best time to do it.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

No needle in my spine, no needle in my spine, no needle in spine.......

Is that clear? Labor was tough, but do-able. All drugs pass to the baby in some small amount. I was very happy not to have done that to my little ones.

And the power/empowerment that came with doing it myself? Un freaking believable! I could take on the world now!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdentityCrisisMama*
In retrospect, I think it helped me be proud of my body and somehow enduring the pain of labor helped build my confidence in my strength and then in my confidence as a mother and woman.


I had an epi with my 1st birth, unmedicated with my 2nd. I can't tell you the high I was on for months (years, heck--a lifetime!). I felt connected with all the women in the history of our planet who have experienced this amazing process. My natural birth was so empowering for me and for sure made my postpartum period much easier.

For no other reason then for my baby's health and safety and to give her the best possible start in life was enough for me, though, the rest was just icing on the cake.

Read about the risks involved for your baby when you get an epidural and the choice is an easy one, IMO.


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

Darn it. I just typed out a response and my half asleep nurser kicked the keyboard and I lost it.

From the perspective of someone who has labored three different ways

ds#1: unplanned c-sec (transverse babe) after two days of natural back labor and pushing

ds#2: unplanned induction with pitocin, epidural (with a window of pain WAY worse than 2 days of back labor)

dd#3 natural: labored for a bit in water, birthed on land









-My unplanned c-sec, the recovery/nursing was awful, but the labor/pushing is something I feel good about to this day

-My first (medicated/intervention) VBAC was awful and I felt hazy and out of control. I was in worse pain with the epi than I was without one the first time around. The recovery was easier, but there was some sort of disconnect with ds#2 at first. Ds#2 was jaundiced and swallowed meconium. I had another lengthy labor and I was getting worn down and scared into intervention.

-My natural VBAC was amazing and empowering. Dd nursed right away and we had a beautiful start. The amount of energy I had was incredible. To be fair, my labor was only 14 hours long this time around.

And my choice to do it naturally, had alot to do with knowing the risks/effects of intervention. I also had faith in my body to do what it needed to do.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

For me, it was never really a decision to be made. My mom had my brother and I both w/o drugs, and raised me to believe that the drugs are there for emergencies only. She never actually said "drugs are there for emergencies only", but that is what I got out of it. And since I've never viewed birth as an emergency, drugs were never really an option, ya know?

Quote:

In retrospect, I think it helped me be proud of my body and somehow enduring the pain of labor helped build my confidence in my strength and then in my confidence as a mother and woman.








I felt like I could do anything!!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I choose non-medicated for lots of reasons. Here are some of the top ones:

#1. I choose to give birth at home- I am neither sick nor injured therefore have no need to be in a hospital.

#2. I think that nature and evolution (or God or the great spirit or whatever you'd like to call it...) have infinite wisdom and have designed the most perfect process for us. The "pain" is there for a reason. Sometimes it's there to tell us what to do next (push!) Sometimes it's simply there to remind us that this is a momentous occasion.

#3. I believe that my baby is safest without intervention. (and research backs this up)

#4. I believe I am safest without intervention. (research backs this as well)

Good luck with your choice!

-Angela


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I particularly agree with the first 2 post. But all the rest were fabulous as well.

I hate needles more than I hate contractions.

I had an alert baby -- you don't know what they mean by alert until you've experienced if for yourself. She was amazingly alert and attentive to all of us, and when she lacked on I said "wow, that is strong". My other babies didn't do this.

It was empowering to feel my body pushing my dd out. What awesome power a woman has!!!! There is no way to describe that force from within you body unless you have felt it unmedicated for yourself.

Other women who have had unmedicated births don't include you in their conversations until you've BTDT. I was astounded by the number of women whom I knew who opened up to me on another level after I had my vaginal birth -- it was also like there was something wrong with me and they didn't want to catch it before. Sad but true, some sort of rite of passage for the women I know all from my church. (not necessarily bbf quality women)

For me being able to say "I did it" was an added bonus. I was on a high like no other for months.

Ina May's Guide to Natural Childbirth was inspirational.

2nd A Thinking Woman's Guide to A Better Birth by Henci Goer


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

After administration of epidural my 1st labor totally stalled out (contrx but no dialation) for about 20 hrs at 4 cm dialation and nearly resulted in a c-sect due to failure to progress. This time around I'm way more scared of drugs than of pain.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

Aside from the epidural risks, I really wanted to feel the whole process and even though I had a very long labor, I am so happy I got experience every minute of it drug-free ESPECIALLY the actual birth, that unmedicated is beyond words!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I had one hospital birth, one home birth, both unmedicated. It just never occurred to me to choose drugs, even though I'm normally the type to request drugs for anything at all uncomfortable.

I didn't want to be confined to the bed, or have all the other things that go along with the epi, all the monitoring and extra people to deal with and all that. I also did not want to drug the baby.

Both births were incredibly painful. I did not enjoy either one and I'm glad I'm not going to have any more babies. But I'm also glad I never took the drugs.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

For me giving birth drug free was amazing. The moment she was born the pain disappeared and I just had the endorphin response... and I was high high high... the highest I've ever been. Full of love and energy and totally ecstatically joyful.

Also I remember when my baby's father was holding her I thought, "Be careful! That is precious." I think it had to do with the fact that she did not arrive easily! There is no 'easy come easy go' attitude after natural birth. :LOL I think labour is a natural baby protection mechanism, becoz even before you really fall in love with them, you know you don't want to lose them and have to do THAT again! :LOL At least that was my thought!


----------



## Isaac'smama (Oct 20, 2004)

I was frightened of the negative impact drug intervention could have on the baby. This was my primary motivation to have a drug free labor. It's been 4 1/2 months since I gave birth to my son, and I still get a shot of empowerment when I think of it. It hurt worse than I could have ever imagined, but that added to the whole intense experience. The high is amazing. It's like a combination of INTENSE relief that the horrific pain has ended, elation that's it's over and you accomplished it as many women before you have done, and this all wrapped up in disbelief and awe that this beautiful person laid on your chest is your child. Words can't do it justice. I was so alert and aware of my body, but at the same time I felt like I was dreaming because it was so intense...physically intense. My son is my first and only child thus far, so I can't speak to the what it's like to birth with an epidural. I would imagine it would be just as emotionally impactful, of course, to see your child for the first time! However, I've thought that the point that sent me over into the blissfully high as a kite state was the release of the pain from my body, the total and complete relief that occured when my son actually emerged from my body. If I had an epidural, I wouldn't have been able to feel that. I don't know how others did, but I couldn't sleep for a good 36+ hours after his birth, and even then it was for like an hour. I was just too high.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom*
No needle in my spine, no needle in my spine, no needle in spine.......
And the power/empowerment that came with doing it myself? Un freaking believable! I could take on the world now!

I have to agree completely.

My primary goal was to avoid needles - IV, epidural, etc. The very idea grossed me out and had me wondering how I could have children at all. People (IRL) make it sound like it is impossible to have a baby without an IV and an epidural.

I also am just not a big meds girl. I don't even take an aspirin for a headache. Hydrate, relax, dim the lights, and deal with it. I just don't trust that it is a good idea to take anything that is not necessary - they are always coming back later and saying "oh so sorry, that drug we thought would curb your nausea or avoid miscarriage actually causes malformed limbs". Oh gee, really? Thanks for the apology. I didn't want to be the guinea pig. There was a period of time where they'd xray pregnant women to see if their pelvis was big enough for the baby to fit through. Brilliant.









Those were my primary reasons. What happened after was as others have put it, icing on the cake. The feeling of complete empowerment - like "go ahead world, throw anything at me; I just had a baby!" To do something that 90% of the nation thinks is impossible (natural birth) - it is incredible. Plus you do have the birth high - I couldn't sleep either.

And honestly, I didn't feel that much pain. I think everyone is different but the Bradley method is very, very good and worked like a charm for us three times. And this coming from a woman who cries at a paper cut (there are a lot of nerve endings in your fingers!)









My babies were incredibly alert - it was fantastic.

I just wasn't willing to take the risks of going down that road of interventions and raising my risk of c-section. You better believe if I am afraid of needles that I sure as hell don't want them cutting me open! And the c-section rate is almost 30% now! Insane!

So for about a zillion reasons (being able to say you had natural birth is always good to shock a few people - just for fun) I would recommend a drug-free birth.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Last woman I saw get an epidural, right after they started it the baby's heart rate dropped to very low but the nurses were prepared with a shot. This happens so often they didn't even blink and eye or think it bad or unusual. So after the shot the heart rate came back up but it was much harder to tell variability because the epidural was affecting the baby.
So as a woman feels labor her body responds and produces more endorphins and so does the baby in addition to endorphins there are other hormones that are being prepared to create attachment and bonding between the mom and baby. Drugs interfere with this process.
with an epidural in place there is a bigger chance of malpresentation that won't correct, birth is not just a mother's body opening and pushing a baby out. The baby is an active participant it is moving to find the best way to fit through, and it responds to the tension of a mother's muscles or the lack of tension.With epidurals babies feel more sleepy so aren't as active in moving into position and some of mom's tissues are lax in stead of firm so the baby doesn't bump against something firm and then guide away so little to no turning or spinning- they get stuck in a posterior position or in some mid-plane of the pelvis if low enough forceps can be used - another thing this causes is a need for other drugs like pitocin because with an active baby a woman's body doesn't have to shove as hard but if the baby is more slugish then amping up the mom's body can take over some of that work. and if you can get the baby down far enough before there is percieved stress you could have a seemingly normal birth, if it brings the baby down far enough to see but still doesn't shove hard enough the doc can use forceps. which not only pull but also giggle and reposition the head.
some rare births you may want any and all of these interventions but it should not be the norm. Depression is rampant in our society, this method of childbirth adds to the numbers.
For a generation covered in tatoos and peircings, a tatoo is nothing once you have birthed a baby.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Isaac'smama*
However, I've thought that the point that sent me over into the blissfully high as a kite state was the release of the pain from my body, the total and complete relief that occured when my son actually emerged from my body. If I had an epidural, I wouldn't have been able to feel that. I don't know how others did, but I couldn't sleep for a good 36+ hours after his birth, and even then it was for like an hour. I was just too high.

I felt that way, too.







I couldn't sleep most of the time I was in the hospital. I just wanted to stare at my babies and savor the fact that they were here.

With Abi I felt nothing but was still able to push very well. They kept asking if I was sure it was my first baby because I was pushing so well.







Um, yeah, I was pretty sure it was my first. lol! With Nitara I felt lots and lots of pressure and the urge to push, but no pain. I got to lift her out myself which was soooo cool!

The only thing about the epidural I didn't like was the humilation of needing to pee after the birth but not having enough control to walk to the bathroom. So they sat me on a bedpan and the nurse stuck a catheter in me and the pee all flowed out in front of dh and the nurse. It's one thing to have dh see me having a baby, but when it comes to bathroom stuff I'd rather have privacy.









I didn't have that huge sense of accomplishment after having my girls, that "I did it!" feeling. I think that's the one thing I miss by having an epidural. I can totally see how it would make you feel like a superwoman.









Darshani


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I can't tell you what you should do, or why you should do it.
But I can tell you what I did, and why I did it.









I had a very traumatic intervention-avalanche in the hospital, ending with my first being delivered by cesarean. So with my second baby, I wasn't going to do anything to increase my chances of having another cesarean, and I was going to do everything possible within my power to prevent that from happening again! That included no epidural or any other routine hospital intervention. It also included having a homebirth rather than a hospital birth because for me, personally, I am too afraid of doctors and hospitals, and I knew my body would never open up and let a baby out while my brain was panicking so badly.

My unmedicated birth was not so painful, looking back now. I never once thought, "gee, I wish I had some drugs" - but where I was giving birth, drugs just weren't an option. There was absolutely no way I was going to the hospital, unless I were convinced either my baby or myself were going to die if we didn't go.


----------



## mandalamama (Sep 1, 2004)

since i've experienced both about 30 hours of natural labor and a spinal for an emergency c-birth, i can say that i much preferred the labor! i think if you go into the birthing experience expecting it to be primal and natural, and be honest with yourself "yes, it's going to hurt" but it's going to be unlike anything you've ever experience, then there's no reason to fear the pain, then when the pain comes, instead of tensing against it you can ride it like a roller coaster. a great big scary roller coaster, true, but a good one







when i was laboring, i was talking to my doulas about how glad i was i didn't have an epidural, because even though the contractions hurt like hell, i was able to feel Willow doing her thing in between contractions. it was the most amazing feeling! she was hung up on a short cord around her neck, so there was no way we could have avoided a c-birth, but i feel that the labor really helped both of us in the long run because we both had all those "happy hormones" that we wouldn't have otherwise had.

i recommend getting a doula if you're going to try to go natural, though. it really, really helps to have someone there to be a guidepost through the pain. whenever i'd forget and tense up, my doula would say "rag doll" and i'd remember to go limp all over, for one example.


----------



## Aaudreysmom (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm just not much of a drug user in general. I would only use drugs in a medical emergency and that is it. Labor is not a medical emergency.


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm suprised nobody has mentioned the possibility of a epidural being ineffective, or the pain of having to wait for anestheisa while in the hospital.

If a woman is choosing epidural meds as her pain relief at the hospital, it can be quite an unpleasant and painful reality when the epidural isn't placed properly, or if the infusion of meds isn't numbing effectively. Then a woman is trapped in bed, tied down with the mandatory BP cuff, IV infusion, belly belts, and probable urinary catheter. How's she supposed to "change position" or use other pain coping techniques now? Can she still get narcotics via IV? Also, it is shocking how often it takes an annoyingly long time to summon the anesthesiologist to administer relief.

So instead of a woman's own abilities to cope with pain (be that hypobirth or her doula or changing positions or breathing or whatever) she surrenders all power to the hospital staff, who may not be able to _deliver_ (forgive the pun.)









Furthermore, epidural anesthesia often leads to the classic Cascade of Interventions already discussed in this thread, and Pitocin labor augmentation comes to mind, as a fave tool used by OBs/CNMs to kickstart a boggy epidural-slowed labor.

Pit contractions are more intense, painful, and longer-lasting than natural conractions--ask any L&D nurse, and s/he'll probably tell you what my L&D nurse told me when I was induced w/ #1: look at the tracing on the graph paper coming out of the monitor at bedside, and you'll see natural contractions are recorded with a gentle hill-like tracing, whereas a Pit contraction will be traced with a steeper slope, and a slower decay.

As I contemplated my second birth, when I decided on homebirth, I knew I could handle the pain of natural birth because I already endured the pain of a lame first epidural, a second mediocre epidural, and the shocking unpleasantness of Pit contractions all day long.

Not trying to be snarky, but perhaps the OP is intentional with the title: Non-medicated delivery by choice-why?

I guess if I had to be delivered at a hospital with all the trimmings, and be robbed of my birth, I might want to score some meds to dull the experience and make it tolerable. I think there is a big difference between a hospital delivery, an empowered hospital birth, and a home birth.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

i chose a pain-med free hospital birth and was able to do it. most of all i wanted to avoid the cascade of interventions, especially the possibility of affecting the baby to the point where he would be dopey at birth, need extra tests, and possibly be separated from us and put in the nursery because of problems.

ds came quickly, including a very short pushing stage (20 minutes, and i'm a 1st timer) and he was perfectly healthy.

i do kind of wish i had an epidural for what happened afterwards - i tore a fair amount and despite the local anesthesia i felt every little detail of the stitching, and then i had uncontrolled bleeding and ended up getting pitocin through an iv, misopristol (?) suppositories, and then was put under general anesthesia to figure out what was going on and do more internal stitching. i'm not happy with how the OB handled the pushing stage and the post-delivery procedures... but i'm still glad that the baby and the birth were not affected by medications... it was only me, afterwards that had to go through the drugs & anesthesia... but that's ok - i got to hold the baby and bf him first before all this happened, and then my dh was able to hold him the whole time i couldn't.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

The natural drugs that my body produces during labor could never be replicated in a laboratory.
I had one birth "hospital-style" with all the bells and whistles that come with it and had one planned unassisted homebirth.
I choose to do the later birth again. I would rather be "high" from my baby than from a technician in green scrubs.


----------



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

All of the above...but especially another vote for the total complete exhiliration...the "high as a kite" is no exaggeration...it is actually something to look forward to again. WOW! The endorphins were amazing...

I remember describing it like being inside a Salvador Dali painting (sureal not disturbing) but sure...the factor of it being better for mama and baby.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

There are so many other ways to go through labor and alleviate pain from labor. Personally, I feel elated when the baby is born and that endorphin rush is like nothing else. You won't get that if you have an epidural. I use to compete in sports and I was on the rowing team in college and I felt a similar feeling after my births as I did after a race well rowed. Just exhilirating. My body is made to birth and going through the feelings and stages of birth really empower me and make me feel triumphant and I also feel it's a celebration of my womanhood. I gained a lot of confidence and learned so much about myself after conquering labor without fear and rolling with the feelings and sensations and responding to them as needed the way my body and baby asked me to.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Personally, I am more terrified of having someone stick a large needle up my spine and shoot drugs into me that create imobility, possible after-effect, and possible passage to baby than of the pain of labor. I like the idea of having some control over the birth process than to leave it totally in the hands of some doctors and nurses. I would feel helpless having the lower part of my body numb and limp.

I am not totally against epidurals. If they take the fear and pain out of childbirth for someone else, that is great! You have to go with what is comfortable and works for you. I honestly can't say that I would never get one either. My first birth was pretty easy, I guess if I was screaming in pain for hours I might loose my fear of needles really quick!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I've experienced birth both ways, so I feel confident in my personal decision to birth without medication. With epidural administration after the pitocin, I felt completely disengaged from the process. I honestly would have preferred pain, as horrendous as the Pit contractions were---anything would have been better than nothing at all.

When my son was born, I thought, Thank God that's over--I never want to do that again, ever. It was the worst day of my life. It was like he was completely alien to me. Someone might as well have run next door and grabbed someone else's newborn. I felt totally robbed of the experience. Not to mention the $25,000+ NICU stay due to iatrogenic complications from the birth......and the lethargic, drugged out, disinterested nurser.....to this day I regret ever, ever, ever stepping foot into that situation.

With my next two babies, unmedicated at home and in the water, I was ELATED they were born, and couldn't wait to do it again. The best days of my life. It was no cakewalk, but I discovered I was born to birth. My body worked and birth works when left alone, and I believe that we deserve the empowerment that is inherent in the normal (though not necessarily typical!) birth experience.


----------



## hawkfeather (Jan 18, 2005)

i prefer to have un medicated birth experinces.. but I have struggled with this a fair bit.. i have attended lots of births were the mama at first really wants an epidural.. at which my persaonl bias flys up.. but over time i have come to realize that while *i* prefer natural birth for numerous reasons mentioned and not.. not every mama can have a natural birth and enjoy.. that is not to say that not every woman is capable.. which i tend to think we are.. but at certain points in life not every woman has accessed this knowledge...we are not not taught that we are strong as a rule.. some are blessed enough to have been but this culture still does not really educate us that as women we are strong and ready individuals.. we are also not generally taught that birth is a sacred right of passage we are taught that it is scary, it is medicallized and that how are child is dressed or what nursery theme we choose means way more than how the baby comes out *as long as baby is healthy* who cares.. seems to be the sentiment of most in north america.....I wish women had this infinte ability to reach in side and know they are powerful and this one day will touch them in ways they could not have percieved of in the past....I know all women can.. but vauling a birth experince means different things to differnent people.. and being afraid or insecure or a genuine lack of faith in self.. not every woman faces that...all i have taken to doing is sharing why it is so meaningful to me to feel the birth of a child i anticpiated beyond anything else.. why I appreciate having my full senses about me, and allowing me to control the environment and not give up ownership or direction of my most sacred body parts.. and of course explain how epidurals for one raise risk factors on many levels...
but in the end i think holy.. thank Goddess i (or we) have found this primal mama power in us that allows us these miraculous journies, and lets us experince them as a whole.


----------



## redsonya (Oct 8, 2004)

I've had 4 unmedicated births that were very painful and awful-- my main reasons for not wanted meds was 1) faster recovery 2) fear of needles in my back 3) wanting freedom of movement (no IV) 4) wanting same day discharge from the hospital, 5) wanting a homebirth-- obviously I couldn't have an epidural at home.

I was never really convinced that an epidural would be really bad for the baby (that they wouldn't learn how to nurse or what have you)-- don't want to turn this into a huge debate, but I read a lot of research and basically felt it was inconclusive. I'm going to have an epidural this time around. Hopefully all will go well (praying praying praying!).


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I just wanted to say that my labor was extremely, horribly painful and I didn't even feel the needle in my back. BTW they first inject a tiny needle with pain killer in it and then put the big one in. The only weird part was I felt a cold sensation down each side of my spine while the tested to make sure it was working on both sides. But honestly I didn't feel the needle at all.

Not to turn this into a pro epidural thread. I'm not. I'm just sharing my experience.

I also envy those women whose cx were like strong menstrual cramps. I've heard of them here, read the birth stories. I also think women who do it natural even though it hurts as much as my labor did are really brave and I admire your resolve.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Each of my births has been... I would say, _excruciatingly_ painful. But each time I still chose to give birth the next time without access to drugs for pain. All of the reasons other posters mentioned factored into that, but I think the most compelling one for me was that it would have been really, really awful if my baby had had to endure an unnecessary septic workup because of me.









ETA: I don't mean to make it sound like I'm just too selfless to have an epidural. I would have been begging for one if I'd been in the hospital. That's just another good reason, to me, to give birth at home.


----------



## Salihah (Dec 14, 2003)

I've had a births with an epidural and without and I'd never use an epidural again!!

I had an adverse affect to one epidural and that was horrible. No one is going near my spinal cord again.

My natural, unmedicated birth was faster, easier, and just out-right amazing! Our bodies are amazing things and when they are allowed to do what they need to and respond how they need to, they are quite powerful and capable. I actually felt less discomfort with the unmedicated birth, birthed easier and faster. The most surprising part for me was how alert and energized I felt afterwards, it was like I got a rush of energy. I snuggled and nursed my baby right away and then was immediately up and about, took a shower, and ready to leave the hospital. I didn't have the fatigue I had with my other birth and just felt healthy, powerful, energized!

Natural birth was an incredible experience for me and I won't do it any other way since!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I tried both and would NOT have an epidural again!!

The first 2 were unmedicated and the 3rd was induced + epidural (long story).

What I hated about the third birth:

1. It was a hospital birth and nobody cared about my wishes
2. I could not feel anything below my waste and hated not knowing when to push. I felt half-dead
3. I had horrile back pains for weeks because of the epidural







After the first two births I was feeling like myself and was up and about after 3 - 4 days.

On top of all that, epidurals are VERY risky for mama and baby. Just not worthy


----------



## Felicitymom (Jul 28, 2004)

All the non-epidural moms are RIGHT ON!!!!!!







I had my baby naturally with no meds and it was awesome!!!!!!! Can't even imagine going down the "I can't feel anything" road







:

I think you have to desire the birth experience for yourself... not just having a baby at the end. It worked for me. I wanted to feel the whole thing... and boy did I


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I had four homebirths, unmedicated.

Frankly, being the oldest of nine children myself, with seven of the other eight being born at home, I already knew that birth itself was painful. Seeing my mother walking around, active in labor, howling, screaming through the birth itself, knowing that birth was excruciating was no big mystery to me.

-yet-

I also knew that most of the hard "work" (which is what labor really is - the word itself means work) and horrible pain was over with the birth of the baby. The baby is very helpless and NEEDS its mama NOW! With most natural births, the mother is awake and aware and the new mother is full of endorphins and adrenaline to keep her alert and awake to deal with the new little one.

IN the hospital model, the worst of the pain is yet to come with the delivery of the baby. The mother is "alive", drugged, sutured, and the new born is cared for by "professionals" who know intuitively through their protocols what is best for the new mama and her baby, whether they like it or not.

I think every mother should get what she wants, not what the hospital, doctors, AMA, nurses, insurance companies, drug companies, and staff think she should have. If you want an epidural, get one.

There are plenty of trained staff in the hospital to stick it to you.


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdentityCrisisMama*
It would be interesting for you to talk to mothers who have had both.


that would be me.

i had an epi (and pit







uke ) with tig. it only "took" on one half of my body, but it was enough to make it hard for me to push correctly. and i probably should mention that it took 6 needles in my back, and i HATE needles!!! (not that this reasonmmeans much to most people. i know tons of people who dont mind em a bit, and i know many have gotten an epi on the first try.) i wound up having major tears. in my ob's words "i had to throw some really deep stitches." (i believe her, i felt them on one side of my body). ds did not know how to latch on. i could not get up, (half of me was still pretty numb. there were other problems that i feel compounded his problem nursing, but this is what started it. he didnt learn to nurse till he was almost 6 months old.

roo's birth otoh, was awesome! it was still in a hospital, so i did have to fight for a couple of things to not be interfered with, but i got there at 10 cms dilated, dr got there, i had her in one push. i got up and showered right after she nursed. i felt great. if we are blessed with anymore. i want a homebirth with a midwife. the hard part will be the midwife, there arent any real close still.

hope i answered you questions, at least a little.


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*
I didn't like it. I couldn't feel anything below the waist, at all. I couldn't push properly. Urge to push? hah. It was totally terrible. I gave birth on my back, with other people pushing my inert legs into a squat.

in a way, i think i would have rather felt nothing. feeling it on half of my body, and not being able to move/ change positions for relief really sucked. the positioning probably had somethign to do with the tearing i had too. it really hurt when i wa sbeing stitched. (well on one half anyways...)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*
My son... didn't nurse at birth and didn't latch on properly. It was a huge challenge to get his nursing going. One lactation consultant told me that she has seen that more in long labors with epidurals.

yup. i saw that personally, and then once i started working as a bf counselor, i saw it professionally at the majority of the postpartum visits i was doing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain optimism*
All of which is to say, I would try it without if I were you. Especially on a third birth, it's bound to be shorter and easier, the best time to do it.


yes, definately, if nothing else, you can try and then get an epidural if you really feel you need it. with enough preparation thouhg, you will probably not need one.


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Electra375*
I hate needles more than I hate contractions.


are we related????


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyshoes*
I'm suprised nobody has mentioned the possibility of a epidural being ineffective, or the pain of having to wait for anestheisa while in the hospital.

that would be me too, partially. my epi took great (*on one half of my body*), once it was finally in place.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyshoes*
If a woman is choosing epidural meds as her pain relief at the hospital, it can be quite an unpleasant and painful reality when the epidural isn't placed properly, or if the infusion of meds isn't numbing effectively. Then a woman is trapped in bed, tied down with the mandatory BP cuff, IV infusion, belly belts, and probable urinary catheter. How's she supposed to "change position" or use other pain coping techniques now? Can she still get narcotics via IV? Also, it is shocking how often it takes an annoyingly long time to summon the anesthesiologist to administer relief.

my anesthesiologist was there within 15 minutes of being paged, so at least she was quick getting there. now sitting still while i was having needles in the back. thats a whole nother story. took forever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyshoes*
Pit contractions are more intense, painful, and longer-lasting than natural conractions--ask any L&D nurse, and s/he'll probably tell you what my L&D nurse told me when I was induced w/ #1: look at the tracing on the graph paper coming out of the monitor at bedside, and you'll see natural contractions are recorded with a gentle hill-like tracing, whereas a Pit contraction will be traced with a steeper slope, and a slower decay.

well, gee no one was nice enough at the hopital to explain it to me that way. i just knew that the pit made it hurt like nothing i had experienced before!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyshoes*
As I contemplated my second birth, when I decided on homebirth, I knew I could handle the pain of natural birth because I already endured the pain of a lame first epidural, a second mediocre epidural, and the shocking unpleasantness of Pit contractions all day long.

that's how i knew i could do it for roo. i had already felt everythign (even though it was only on one-half of my body)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyshoes*
I think there is a big difference between a hospital delivery, an empowered hospital birth, and a home birth.

i agree, i have had the first 2 and they were totally different. i can only imagine a homebirth as even better!


----------



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

I am choosing to go med-free with my next child...after a disappointing experience with delivering #1, I want to experience child birth in it's truest form.


----------



## Bryan's Mom (Jan 11, 2005)

I chose to have no meds birth for a few reasons - I did not want to have a long drawn out pushing phase, which often happens with epi because you can't feel the 'urge' which leads to forceps etc. Also, i just didn't like the idea of having shot in my back, or not being able to move around. I worked hard to prepare myself for the birth, it went very quick for a first baby, i only had to push 4 or 5 times, pushing was very painful yet very short lived. Right after birth, i could walk, pee, nurse, unpack, eat etc. I had this incredible energy surge right after birth, i felt like i could do anything and already wanted to start another baby asap

The only bad part was the episiotomy and getting stiched up without meds - worse than everything else


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salado*
I have had two babies and two epidurals. Why should I entertain the possibility of going natural with #3?

I had an epidural with #1 (I was hospitalized for 3 months prior to the birth and had every intervention you can imagine, except for a c-section).

I plan to go drug-free for the next because :

1. Labor really is a natural process, not a medical process, and I want to experience it
2. One medical intervention (an epidural is one example) tends to lead to other - pitocin, among other things. I don't want all of those interventions unless they'rea really NECESSYAR
3. It's better for the baby. The data is still out but it is known that epidurals greatly interfere with the baby's ability to latch on directly after birth. I've had enough problems breastfeeding; I don't want to set myself up for failure.
4. It's better for the baby, part 2 : I want my baby's entry into the world to be as peaceful and natural as possible... so I want to have a drug-free birth. As I mentioned, one intervention invites another (doctors and nurses can't help it, they just think in terms of medical interventions) and I want my baby to be born in a natural peaceful way, if possible.

Those are the main reasons. Heck, if these ladies here can do it, I can do it too!


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

I had an unmedicated birth and it was the most wonderful experience of my life. The pain is something I will never forget -- it was my body bringing my baby into the world. I had a very long labor. It was fantastic!


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

I think many of the moms here touched on what really made the difference for me - the attitude and subsequent fear or dreading of the birth experience. If you ask, the majority of moms who went natural (those who planned and wanted to go natural - and did) think it was the most wonderful, powerful, peaceful, touching experience they have ever gone through. Not just the end product of holding your sweet baby, but being able to enjoy/appreciate the entire process. It was so nice to be able to be in any position, not hooked up to anything - no IV, nothing. Just simple and peaceful and yes, challenging at times but as previous posters said - felt like you could do it all over again the minute it was over. Was so wonderful to feel positive about it and not fear the next birth.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok, well I had two hospital births, one with demerol in the IV drip and one with an epidural then I had an all natural with my third, in a birthing center with a midwife. All of the reasons listed here are the reasons I chose it. DD had meconium staining and Im guessing caused by fetal distress caused by the epi (though there were no signs of it and no proof, but somethng caused it). And afterwards he was so much more alert and he nursed right away (dd took weeks to get to nurse properly). No pitocin, no IV. The baby never left my side, he was awake and alert, I went home three hours after birth. THe midwife came to my house for the two day checkup. I could get up and walk. I had tons of attention and help afterwards (the hospital staff abandoned me due to them being swamped that day with births and then I had to pee but still couldnt really walk yet). So yes, all the reasons I wanted the natural birth were right and good. But I never experinaced pain like that and I never got that endorphine rush other women talk about, I never felt more alive or in touch with other women or any of that. I was wishing like heck I had an epi availible. Now, after the fact, Im glad I didnt. But right after birth, I had envisioned nursing him right away and instead I just wanted to be left alone with my feelings of intense relief that it was over.

Maybe I should have learned some kind of pain relief techniques other than just the breathing. Immediatley after I felt better than I did with my hospital births, the tear healed up with almost no pain, and my after contractions werent near as bad (from no pitocin?) but two days later I was tired, I felt like somehad had beat my entire body with a bat. I dont want to ever go through that again. But knowing what I do I dont know if I could have an epi either, which leaves me almost not wanting the fourth and last baby that we had planned on having. Maybe with more time, ds is only three weeks old right now. I want the epi for myself, but then feel guilty thinking about the effects on the baby.

Reading everyone elses responses makes me wonder what the heck went wrong, why I didnt experiance it like everyone else seems to have.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Anglyn, I would like to comment on your post









You wrote:
*But I never experinaced pain like that and I never got that endorphine rush other women talk about, I never felt more alive or in touch with other women or any of that.I was wishing like heck I had an epi availible. Now, after the fact, Im glad I didnt.

(...)

Reading everyone elses responses makes me wonder what the heck went wrong, why I didnt experiance it like everyone else seems to have.*

I just wanted to tell you that I never got that endorphine rush either - the pain is just beyond anything I can explain and when I thought I was about to die, the pushing phase started. I also begged for epi every time, and this is one of the reasons why I prefer to give birth where there is NO epi available just to make sure I won't get it









As I said in a PP, I tried birthing both with and without Epi - though the EPi made birth painless I would not do it again.

I definetely do not believe that if you went through a lot of pain during labor that means you did something wrong. Not at all







But births are as different as women are, and nobody can predict how the experience will be like for her. My aunt for example never felt ANYTHING, while I did ,despite of all exercises, changing positions, breathing techniques and support from the midwives - and that does mean something went wrong









And no wonder you don't know whether you want to have another baby or not - you gave birth 3 weeks ago lady!!







You're still recovering and the memories are too fresh still. The good news is that when the baby craving kicks in, nature makes most women forget about most of the pain.

That's why I am sitting here 36 weeks pregnant waddling in pain most of the time - and I have already done it 3 times :LOL I somehow forget every time :LOL I just can't wait to hold a new little one in my arms after all is done though

So what I am trying to say is: You're not alone !!!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I've done it both ways. I much prefer the unmed route. Having given birth med free at home the first time I knew what I was missing out the 2nd time. My baby had a terrible time latching on after the birth. I had to be cathed because I couldn't feel to pee. I couldn't move on my own so if I had to roll over for shoulder dystocia I couldn't, or squat to bring the baby down, or anything involving moving my lower body.

I have had un med terrible horrific labors too. #4 was so painful I forgot I was giving birth. I asked my dh to kill me. I have had normal natural labor where I seriously couldn't see what the big deal was and other wow this is really really hard work. I've experienced it all. So for me, pg with #6 what has me coming back to an unmed homebirth is simple, Its better for the baby. I know I could go through another type of labor where I want to die. There is that chance anytime I give birth. But because I have been through it I know I can do it. Does it scare me? yes. terrifies me. But so does the chain of interventions that usually occur at the hospital from epis. I fear not having control of my birth more than the pain. I fear for my child more than the pain. And that ultimatly is what keeps me med free. Its something I struggle with though everytime.

Michelle


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Thank you! I need to hear that! I figure I'll have better perspecrtive once some time goes by. With the epi, since I didnt feel it, I was ready right after birth for the next one! Of course, its not just the birth, its having a three week old and a twenty month old, Im exhausted!


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polihaupt*
I definetely do not believe that if you went through a lot of pain during labor that means you did something wrong. Not at all







But births are as different as women are, and nobody can predict how the experience will be like for her. My aunt for example never felt ANYTHING, while I did ,despite of all exercises, changing positions, breathing techniques and support from the midwives - and that does mean something went wrong









I think there's also a little revisionist history going on sometimes with birth experiences. Our memory of how it was really like gets clouded by the endorphin rush of how wonderful it is for it all to be over, and to now have a beautiful baby in our arms.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

I had an epidural with my first, and I still feel guilty about it. The drugs did indeed reach him, and he was sleepy and lethargic for the first few days of his life. We had quite a few struggles with nursing and getting him to stay awake long enough to eat.

Most pregnant woman avoid drugs during pregnancy because of their affect on the baby. Why should that change at the end of pregnancy?

Believe me, I'm no glutton for punishment. And in general, I'm a complete wimp when it comes to pain. If it was all about me, I would get the drugs in a second. But it's not just about me. The drugs will also affect the tiny little person I'm bringing into the world. And I don't think that drugged, dazed & confused is a good way to start off in life.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polihaupt*

and that does mean something went wrong









Ooops.. I meant "That does NOT mean something went wrong"


----------

